# DIY plexiglass top



## slickscustoms (Oct 22, 2010)

hi i just got a 40 gallon tank from my friend. i got everything for it but he couldnt find the top for it "hood?" ive made one out of plexiglass and im almost finished but had a question. do i need to cut out a hole for where the light sits on it or would the light be ok sitting on the plexiglass? i dont think it would be a good idea to have the light sitting directly on the plexiglass but was woundering what everybody else has. thanks!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*tops*

depends on the thickness....if its quarter inch and your ballast isnt to hot its cool...but i like to elevate the light a tad ....i use egg crate or scrap acrylic to boost it up a 1/2 inch...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

plexi melts at a relatively low temperature, it is dependent on how hot your light gets. Elevating it will solve your problem as badxgillen said. You could also cut a hole and put a piece of glass over the hole and put the light on the glass.


----------



## slickscustoms (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks. i was planning on cutting a hole over where the light would be.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

one word of caution.. if the light does not have its own protective shield to keep moisture out condensation could be a danger!!! i would suggest even if you do cut the hole raise the light fixture to allow evaporation to NOT settle in the light... 

i just would not want to read about you in the paper...


----------

